# Three Cities



## The Barbarian (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great color. Looks a tad underexposed. Whites appear gray (unless they are gray).


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 4, 2016)

The light sections were kind of beige opalescent glass.   I was shooting into the sun behind the glass, and used three exposures to get that.


----------

